# Is it difficult to find a job in Canada witha work permit?



## Vindpuss (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm studying petroleum engineering at the University of Alberta. I'm currently in the first year and has a study permit of 4 years. I will probably get a 3 year study permit once I get graduate. I want to apply for permanent residence once I get my work permit and possibly Citizenship later on. I'm considering to work as petroleum engineering in Alberta and I'm not sure whether employers will be ready to employ me,because I only have a work permit and not a PR or citizenship.
Do you think it is difficult to find a job in Canada with a work permit?
It'll be great if you can provide me an answer soon.


----------



## Hoffman (Oct 24, 2011)

*Conventional searching*

Hello Vindpuss,

I have been sending CVs and cover letters for 4 months. I only apply to those offers where I have opportunities as a skilled worker and I cna offer good skills. None of the employers has reply, so I think I will have to phone them and travel to Canada for a couple of weeks to follow interviews.

It is also normal that Canadian employers has no idea of how to sponsor a foreign worker. It seems quite easy, but I can understand that it is easier for them to get in contact with someone that is close to them and can arrange an interview within 4 days.

Unemployment rate in Canada is around 8% what gives enough labourforce inside the country. We have it difficult but we have to find the place where our skills are essential and profitable.

Good luck


----------

